# Rumour:  Macgyver coming to UK channel Bravo in June



## Tabitha (Apr 29, 2003)

having never watched any episodes of Macgyver I was very interested to hear a rumour that the show ws coming to UK TV, for the first time in years.

Apparently it is to begin in June, although I am stlll waiting for confirmation back from the channel that this is the case.


----------

